
$1 Million Doesn't Cut it for Retirement - fogus
http://finance.yahoo.com/focus-retirement/article/109077/1-million-doesnt-cut-it-for-retirement
======
wundie
Some sort of breakdown would have made it more intresting but otherwise its
pretty subjective.

